# Another CAI Question



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I ordered a Volant CAI and the SLP loudmouth and they should be here on the 7th. I was told that i could just bolt them on without having any issues. However i was doing some more research and saw that some people were proposing that the volant causes the ls2 to run too lean. Is this true? I was under the impression the ECU would adjust the F/A mixture accordingly.

Would the diablo predator be able to correct this? I really dont care too much about power gains, i just am looking at these for sound, fuel economy, and throttle response.

thanks!


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Couple of things.
Firstly. Before you install your CAI ( of any kind folks) remove your negative battery terminal. When your all finished....replace it. This resets your PCM and forces a relearn. Important with the newfound air flow.
Secondly. If your going to use a oiled cotton air filter. Get some of this.
http://www.midwayautosupply.com/detailedproductdescription.asp?19596
Good stuff and doesnt harm your MAF sensors like brake fluid etc.
You may also want to look into a dry filter like AEM or Amsoil in place of the oiled filter.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

The only thing I heard was the intake tube hitting a pully on the 06's. Other than that enjoy, I am sure it will sound nice.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about oil from the filter getting on the MAF. I have run cotton oiled filters for years and never had this problem. Unless you over oil the filter there is not enough oil to be pulled down the tube and into the MAF.
Enjoy the sound and throttle response.


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

thanks guys, the main thing im worried about is the engine running too lean and gettin too hot. can i really install this CAI without a dynotune and have no problems? 

thanks again


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

There is no need to dyno tune for just an intake. Once you get alot more done the the car then tune it so all of your parts work better together.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> I wouldn't worry about oil from the filter getting on the MAF. I have run cotton oiled filters for years and never had this problem. Unless you over oil the filter there is not enough oil to be pulled down the tube and into the MAF.
> Enjoy the sound and throttle response.


Not really the main concern...oil in the MAF that is....but it does get on the sensors even with a careful application of oil....the main advantage I have found is the silicon drop in my UOA's by using the NanoFiber cone filters versus oiled cotton guaze. Silicon is a result of particles of dirt in your engine oil. The KN's ( which I used for years) dont do a very good job of filtering the small dirt particles...these fine particles go in your intake valve and past your rings into your oil....yes they are like sandpaper on your cylinder walls and other moving parts....they show up in UOA's of your oil....So my purpose of raising this alternative to the oiled cotton solution that has been around for years is more for the filtering aspects without sacrificing flow. And yes a big added bonus is you eliminate even the remote possibility of oil mist on the MAF sensors. All good things. Gotta love technology...always moving forward and getting better....
https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/eaau.aspx
http://trucks.aempower.com/press_events_detail.asp?aid=54


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I have researched a little bit and the AEM Brute Force intake that uses the dry flow filter uses the filter part # 21-2059D which is a 9" Element with a 4" inlet. You can order just the filters here: http://www.autoanything.com/air-filters/65A2591A0A0.aspx

I don't know if the other systems use the same size element, but I would expect them to use the same inlet size. The element comes in two sizes 5" and 9".

Based on the size above the Amsoil filter would be the following:

AMSOIL# EaAU4090, Round Tapered, Center, 6.000, 4.00, 1.750, 9.0, 5.0


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Yup. On my KN ( 2004 GTO) you can fit the 9" AEM but you have to cut little of the tube back or it will hit the fender well. No big deal at all. If you go the Amsoil route it is the EAAU3560 (3 1/2 by 6 inch long) is the identical size of the KN cone filter that came with the KN CAI.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> I have researched a little bit and the AEM Brute Force intake that uses the dry flow filter uses the filter part # 21-2059D which is a 9" Element with a 4" inlet. You can order just the filters here: http://www.autoanything.com/air-filters/65A2591A0A0.aspx
> 
> I don't know if the other systems use the same size element, but I would expect them to use the same inlet size. The element comes in two sizes 5" and 9".
> 
> ...


My 2004 Goat CAI from KN is a 3 1/2" inlet diameter. You 05/06 guys have a 4"?
Show offs.:seeya:


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

SgtGeek said:


> You 05/06 guys have a 4"?
> Show offs.:seeya:


Lol:rofl:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I received and had a Lingenfelter Intake installed today on my '05 goat (got the work done purely as a convenience). I have to say it looks good, fits well, and seals off the engine air quite well. My question is the installer did not disconnect the battery or do anything to reset the computer. Is this necessary so the engine computer can make any adjustments? There were no engine codes (as a few have mentioned can happen) from the install. He said no need, just sucking air from elsewhere and maybe a little more of it. Any input?

Additionally, I had a K&N on my Mustang. When hitting the gas it really had a sucking sound (ok, let the jokes flow here!). The GTO has a nice rumble under the hood but no sucking sound like the old car did. Also, it is 90F in Georgia so sucking warm sticky air anyway. I did not notice any RWHP gain, but then again, I still love hitting the gas in this car.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

If any of you guys want to swap out your oil wetted foam filter element on your CAI with one of the new AMSOIL EAU nanofiber technology fitlers mentioned above, please drop me a line to discuss the AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program which would save about 30% on these filters. 

Although AMSOIL policy prohibts me to post pricing online, I can share it via email or PM with anyone who is interested. :cheers


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I received and had a Lingenfelter Intake installed today on my '05 goat (got the work done purely as a convenience). I have to say it looks good, fits well, and seals off the engine air quite well. My question is the installer did not disconnect the battery or do anything to reset the computer. Is this necessary so the engine computer can make any adjustments? There were no engine codes (as a few have mentioned can happen) from the install. He said no need, just sucking air from elsewhere and maybe a little more of it. Any input?
> 
> Additionally, I had a K&N on my Mustang. When hitting the gas it really had a sucking sound (ok, let the jokes flow here!). The GTO has a nice rumble under the hood but no sucking sound like the old car did. Also, it is 90F in Georgia so sucking warm sticky air anyway. I did not notice any RWHP gain, but then again, I still love hitting the gas in this car.


I just installed the Lingenfelter CAI and I don't see any difference in performance. It was a bitch to put on since there were no instructions but I did get them off their WEB site. No air sucking in mine either but I think there is a slight difference in the exhaust sound - a bit bolder - I think ! ! !


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Loubo, 

I bought mine new and it came with color instructions. It was a simple install taht took about 30 minutes. Glad you got yours on. I also think the exhaust sound is a bit bolder. I also can't really tell any noticable RWHP increase, however, as a buddy pointed out, going from about 338 to 350 is probably not going to be noticable. One thing that is a definate change is I have gone to a pretty consistant 16.9/gallon on my daily to 17.2/gallon. That in itself along with reusuable filter pays for the product.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Loubo,
> 
> I bought mine new and it came with color instructions. It was a simple install taht took about 30 minutes. Glad you got yours on. I also think the exhaust sound is a bit bolder. I also can't really tell any noticable RWHP increase, however, as a buddy pointed out, going from about 338 to 350 is probably not going to be noticable. One thing that is a definate change is I have gone to a pretty consistant 16.9/gallon on my daily to 17.2/gallon. That in itself along with reusuable filter pays for the product.


:agree


----------

